# Dragonchess - A chess variant by Gary Gygax



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 19, 2020)

Has anybody ever played, or even heard of Dragonchess?




__





						Dragonchess - rules
					





					www.chessvariants.com
				






> *Dragonchess* was invented by Gary Gygax and published in Dragon Magazine #100, August 1985. Gary Gygax is probably best known as the inventor of the most well known role playing game (Advanced) Dungeons and Dragons. Dragonchess is a three-dimensional chess variant, where the pieces are actually characters and monsters from the Dungeons and Dragons setting.



It looks like one of those games where the players would have to be constantly referring to the rules.

Edit
It even has a Wikipedia entry








						Dragonchess - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## QuizzicalCat (Feb 22, 2020)

Not until now. From the article, it looks intense. I would definitely need to have a rule book on hand. I wish I had the kind of mind that could conceptualize something like that!


----------



## svalbard (Feb 25, 2020)

Can this still be purchased. Looked on Amazon and it is not there.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 25, 2020)

I got the impression that it is a make-it-yourself game

However, this site








						Dragonchess
					

Control various adventurers and creatures to capture your opponent's king.




					boardgamegeek.com
				



shows some great set-ups which may or may not be home made


----------

